# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  عدم اختصاص مجلس القضاء الاعلى بوضع قيود إجرائية للجلسات

## اشرف سعد الدين

أساتذتي الفضلاء جميعاً ... تحية من عند الله تعالى مباركة طيبة على حضراتكم .. دارت نقاشات قانونية حول قرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى المصري بمنع بث أو تسجيل أو نقل أو تصوير مجريات الأحداث داخل الجلسات ، و ذلك من نواحي قانونية مختلفة  ، لذلك فإني  أستسمحكم – على استحياء – في إبداء وجهة نظرمتواضعة جداً ، لكنها في جزئية معينة ، هي تلك المتعلقة بمدى اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى بإصدار تلك القيود الإجرائية في نظر الجلسات ، و ذلك على النحو التالي :

  تنص المادة رقم 77 مكرر "2"  من قانون السلطة القضائية  على أن : "          *يختص مجلس القضاء الأعلى**بنظر كل ما يتعلق بتعيين وترقية ونقل وندب وإعارة رجال القضاء والنيابة* العامة* وكذالك سائر شئونهم**على النحو المبين في هذا القانون ويجب اخذ راية في مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقضاء والنيابة العامة*  ".

   و النص يتحدث عن الإختصاص الذي أسبغه القانون على مجلس القضاء الأعلى ، ذلك الإختصاص الذي يدور - وفقاً لظاهر النص و باطنه و في صراحة و وضوح تامين – في فلك شئون رجال القضاء المختلفة ، دون غيرها ، و قد أورد المشرع بالمادة المشار إليها سلفاً أمثلة تؤكد ذلك ، منها : التعيين و الترقية و النقل و الندب و الإعارة ، فهو اختصاص يتعلق بأمور تخص رجال القضاء كأشخاص ، من حيث حقوقهم  و  واجباتهم ، * فالنص إذن يتحدث عن القضاة*  ، *و ليس عن القضاء*  ،  و فراق كبير بين الحديث عن شئون القضاة و بين الحديث عن شئون القضاء ، فهناك بون شاسع بينهما ،  و يضحى لزاماً و أمراً مقضياً تبعاً لذلك انحسار اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى عن شئون القضاء ، و انحصار اختصاصه – وفقاً للمادة المذكورة – في شئون رجال القضاء فقط .

  و لا يغير من هذا النظر ،  عبارة ( و كذلك سائر شئونهم على النحو المبين في هذا القانون...) ،  الواردة بتلك المادة ،  فهذا دليل آخر يؤكد صحة النظر المتقدم ،  لأن تلك العبارة استمرار للحديث عن شئون رجال القضاء و ليس القضاء ذاته،  فالضمير في كلمة ( شئونهم ) يعود على رجال القضاء لأنه المتحدث عنه في المادة ،  و لأنه كما يقول علماء اللغة العربية أقرب مذكور لتلك الكلمة ،  كما أن عبارة (و كذلك سائر شئونهم ) معطوفة على الأمثلة التي ضربها المشرع لشئون رجال القضاء ، و بالتالي فهي خاصة بالقضاة و لا صلة لها بالقضاء ، فقد أراد المشرع أن يكون اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى شاملاً لجميع ما يخص رجال القضاء.

  و مما يؤكد ذلك ،  أن المادة 77 مكرر "2"  وردت تحت الفصل الخامس المعنون ( في واجبات القضاة ) بالباب الثاني ،  فالعنوان يجهر بأن الحديث إنما هو عن القضاة و ليس القضاء ،  و هو ما تفصح عنه باقي فصول الباب الثاني كلها ،  فهي خاصة بالأمور المتعلقة بالقضاة ، بل إن الباب الثاني المذكور التي وردت تلك الفصول تحت لواءه معطى له عنوان ( في قضاة المحاكم على اختلاف درجاتهم )،  و كأن المشرع في صوت جهير أراد تفادي الخلط بين القضاء و القضاة ،  فنادى في الجميع أن حديثه في هذا الباب – و المادة المذكورة من باب أولى – إنما هو عن شئون القضاة فقط.

  و يزيد الأمر يقيناً ، أن المشرع أفرد لشئون القضاء باباً منفرداً ، هو الباب الأول ، تحت عنوان ( المحاكم ) ، أورد تحته عدة فصول تنظيماً لتلك الشئون ليفرق بينها و بين شئون القضاة ، و من تلك الفصول الفصل الأول و عنوانه ( ترتيب المحاكم و تنظيمها ) ،  و الثاني عنوانه ( ولاية المحاكم ) ، و الثالث بعنوان ( في الجلسات و الأحكام ) ، و هو الفصل الذي ينطوي على نظام الجلسات و علانيتها ، مما يؤكد أن اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى الوارد بالمادة سالفة الذكر منقطع الصلة بشئون القضاء و تنظيم إجراءات الجلسات. 

  و إذا كان الأمر كذلك ،  فمن المنوط به الإختصاص بشئون القضاء أو المحاكم؟؟؟
  أجابت عن ذلك المادة الرقيمة (30) من قانون السلطة القضائية ، و هي بطبيعة الأمور واردة بالباب الأول المتعلق بالمحاكم ، لأنه الباب المنظم لشئون القضاء ، فقد نصت تلك المادة على أنه : 

  "  *تجتمع محكمة النقض و كل من محكمة الإستئناف أو محكمة ابتدائية بهيئة جمعية عامة للنظر فيما يلي :*
  أ- ترتيب و تأليف الدوائر و تشكيل الهيئات.
  ب- توزيع القضايا على الدوائر المختلفة .
  ج- تحديد عدد الجلسات و أيام و ساعات انعقادها.
  د- ندب مستشاري محاكم الإستئناف للعمل بمحاكم الجنايات و قضاة المحاكم الإبتدائية للعمل بالمحاكم الجزئية.
  هـ -* سائر المسائل المتعلقة بنظام المحاكم و أمورها الداخلية* .
  و- المسائل الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون . 
  و يجوز للجمعيات العامة أن تفوض رؤساء المحاكم في بعض ما يدخل في اختصاصها  ".

  و الفقرة (هـ) الواردة بتلك المادة من العموم بحيث تتسع لكل ما بتعلق بنظام المحاكم ، لأن المشرع أورد بعض الأمثلة فقط ، نظراً لعدم إمكانية حصر أمور شئون القضاء ، و حتى لا يغفل المشرع عن إحداها لو أراد حصرها،  و لمواجهة مايجد من أمور ، و بالتالي فالجمعيات العامة بصريح نص القانون هي المختصة بشئون القضاء ، ومنها تنظيم جلسات المحاكم و إجراءاتها .



  و من ناحية أخرى،  فإن المادة (268) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية صريحة في أن المنوط به تنظيم الجلسة – و في إطارنصوص القانون و ما تضعه الجمعيات العامة من ضوابط – هو القاضي وحده الذي ينظر الدعوى،  فهو صاحب السلطة التقديرية في هذا الشأن ، و له تقرير منع فئات معينة من حضور الجلسة ، حسبما تقتضيه المصلحة ، فقد نصت تلك المادة على أنه :
  "  يجب أن تكون الجلسة علنية ،  *و يجوز للمحكمة* مع ذلك مراعاة للنظام العام ، أو محافظة على الآداب ،  أن تأمر بسماع الدعوى كلها أو بعضها في جلسة سرية ، أو تمنع فئات معينة من الحضور فيها ".

  كما نصت المادة (243) من ذات القانون في صدرها على أن :
  "  ضبط الجلسة و إدارتها منوطان برئيسها ..... ".

  فبعد أن أرست  المادة 268 مبدأ علانية الجلسات ، و هو مبدأ يعمل به دون توقف على إذن من أحد ، واستثناء من ذلك الأصل ،  أناطت بالمحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى  وحدها رخصة تقرير نظر الدعوى في جلسة سرية للسببين الواردين بها ،  و هي أسباب تحتاج إلى تقدير مدى جديتها في كل دعوى، و لا مراء أن المحكمة  المعايشة لوقائع الدعوى المنظورة أمامها أقدرمن غيرها  على تقديرذلك ، و حتى لا يسلط أغيار على قراراتها و ما في ذلك من شبهة الإخلال بضمانات الحيدة و الإستقلال ، وبالتالي لم تخص المادة جهة ما – غير المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى – بالنظر في تقرير تلك السرية من عدمها.  و ذلك ما أكدته المادة رقم 243 حين جعلت ضبط الجلسة و إدارتها من سلطة رئيسها فقط دون غيره،  و هذا الضبط و تلك الإدارة يندرج تحتهما تنظيم علانية الجلسة و سريتها و كذا تنظيم دخول الجلسة و الحضور فيها ، و على ذلك فإن ما صدرعن مجلس القضاء الأعلى من قيود على بث و تسجيل و تصوير و نقل مجريات الدعوى بالجلسات يعد قراراً واقعاً في حمأة مخالفة نصوص القانون السابقة ، و يمثل اعتداءً صارخاً على اختصاصات المحاكم و الجمعيات العامة للمحاكم  .

*و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :* 
  "  تقدير سرية الجلسة من حق المحكمة و خاضع لتقديرها ،  فمتى رأت أن المحافظة على الحياء أو مراعاة الآداب يقتضي ذلك فلا سلطان لأحد عليها ،  و ليس من حق المتقاضين أمامها مناقشتها في ذلك  ". نقض في 11/6/1931 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج 2 ق 272 ص334 .

  "  ليست المحكمة ملزمة بإجابة طلب جعل الجلسة سرية ما دام لم يكن هناك سبب يستوجب ذلك في القانون  ". نقض في 28/4/1948 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج7 ق590 ص556 .

  و خلاصة ما تقدم ، أن ضبط الجلسة و إدارتها و تنظيمها منوط بالمحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى  ، و ذلك في حدود نصوص القانون و ما تضعه الجمعيات العامة من قواعد و ضوابط في هذا الشأن باعتبارها المختصة بذلك وفقاً لما تقدم .

  و رغم أن كل ما تقدم يقطع بأن اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى الوارد بالمادة 77 مكرر2  يتعلق بشئون القضاة فقط ، و أن شئون القضاء يختص بتنظيمها الجمعيات العامة للمحاكم ، *إلا أنه تجب مراعاة مانصت عليه المادة 36 من قانون السلطة القضائية ، فقد نصت على أنه:*

  "  تبلغ قرارات الجمعيات العامة و لجان الشئون الوقتية لوزير العدل،  و للوزير أن يعيد إلى الجمعيات العامة للمحاكم الإبتدائية و لجان الشئون الوقتية بها ما لا يرى الموافقة عليه من قراراتها لإعادة النظر فيها ، و له بعد ذلك أن يعرض الأمر على مجلس القضاء الأعلى ليصدر قراره يما يراه".

  و مفاد ذلك أنه يجوز لوزير العدل مراجعة قرارات الجمعيات العامة للمحاكم الإبتدائية الصادرة في شأن تنظيم شئون القضاء و إبداء معارضته لها، و له في هذه الحالة عرض الأمر على مجلس القضاء الأعلى ليصدر الأخير قراراً  في هذا الخلاف حسماً  له ،  و يبدو من ذلك أن لمجلس القضاء الأعلى سلطة غير مباشرة على قرارات الجمعيات العامة للمحاكم الإبتدئية – دون غيرها – و من بينها القرارات المتعلقة بتنظيم الجلسات ..... إلا أن تلك السلطة ليس لها من وجود إلا إذا عارض وزير العدل قرارات تلك الجمعيات العامة ،  و لم تفلح محاولات التوفيق بينهما ،  و لجأ الوزير إلى عرض الأمر على مجلس القضاء الأعلى ،  فتلك الإجراءات قيد على سلطة المجلس في اتخاذ قرارات تخالف الجمعيات العامة المذكورة، و على كل حالٍ فقررات المجلس ليس قرارات مبتدأة ،  يعتدي بها المجلس على اختصاصات الجمعيات العامة ، بل هي قرارات تعقيبية ، و قد تنتهي إلى التصديق عليها. 

  تلك كانت مجرد خواطر موجزة عن جزئية  الإختصاص موضوع النقاش الراهن،  و لست أدري مدى توفيقي فيه ، و سوف يكون لي عود بمشيئة الله تعالى للحديث عن مبدأ العلانية و مدى اتفاق القيود التي تفرض على الجلسات بصفة عامة عليها ، كتلك التي فرضها مجلس القضاء الإعلى ،  فإلى ذلك الحين لكم مني جميعاً أطيب الدعوات بالهداية و التوفيق.

                                   اشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية

----------


## محامى مع ايقاف التنفيذ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا متزوج وزوجتى اقامة عليا جنحة نصب واحتيال وزالك بقولهاانى قمت بتوقيعها على ورقتين على بياض وذلك لكى لااعطيها قائمة منقولا تها وحكم القاضى على 3شهور حبس وتعويض مدنى رغم عدم ظهور اى اوراق او شاهدعلى ما تدعية فما العمل فى هذة القضية وما المخرج وللعلم الحكم ابتدئى وحضر وكيل عنى شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أبو عبدالله

وجهة النظر .. تسمية متواضعة والصحيح أنها بحث متميز في نقطة دقيقة ..
شكرا لجهدك وفطنتك ..

----------

